# Track Table Ideas and Questions ??



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all, as stated before I am just getting back into HO Race cars. I just laid out a quick track on the carpet for the kids to get started on. It got dusty and picked up dog hair on it pretty quick. I am gonna build them a nice table to put it on in our garage. I've been thinking what might be the most cost efficient and practical way to do it. I have been thinking of this idea. Buying two folding banquet tables in sizes 72" X 30". This way I can use the tables when I need them for other things and they will be useful around the house when they are not being used for the cars tracks. I then plan to make an overlay of plywood 6' x 4' 1/2 inch for each table and cover that with blue indoor outdoor carpet. Then I will build a pine boarder around the sheets of plywood about three inches high. I will attach the plywood to the tables with two bolts to each table.

Costs include the 2 tables (5o each) two sheets of plywood (30) carpet (30) pine boarder (30) and miscellaneous hardware (10) for a total of about 200 bucks. When I am not using the tables for track I will take off the plywood top and store it along with the tables. I'll have a 12' by 4' track table for about 200 bucks. I would appreciate your thoughts and advice on this. Thanks in advance.

Rusty Cragers


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1) It sounds like you've thought this through and that the design meets your needs on several fronts. I'm guessing the TM will support having use of the tables when they're not in slot-mode. That can be a real plus.

2) 4 x 12 layout will allow you to build a faster course than 4 x 8 if you optimize the design for long straights. In any case, you can build a longer course with the extra 4 feet of table length. For layouts, size matters so go as big as possible.

3) You can get the track off the floor and into a more accessable location for a low impact to your budget. This sounds like a great way to test the water. If the track is a big hit with the kids, thier friend, and your friends, you can always super-size at a later time.

I don't see a down side. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rusty,
As another option, you can buy just the folding legs without buying an entire table. They are called banquet table legs (maybe even folding table legs) and should be available at any large home improvement store. That would save some money and if you really don't need the tables, one less thing to have around the house. When the track isn't needed, just fold up the legs and put it away. I used them on my track here.

I used left over carpet from when I did the basement. Carpet really deadens the track noise. I installed the least expensive (cheap??) carpet available and I have had no problem with anything getting on the cars. It is a very low, tight weave and seems perfect for our purposes. You may also want to use green carpet rather than blue.

Before you start, think about whether you are going to use guard rails or make borders. If you make borders, you'll be putting them on top of carpet which may or may not cause you any grief with getting the height just right.

I am going to try using 1/4" hardboard for my borders. Even though it says 1/4", the board is not the same height as the track. However, it looks like the difference is exactly the height of a popsicle stick. So, armed with a bag of craft sticks from the dollar store, I will put them under the hardboard and get the correct height. I am going to cut out the hardboard to fit completely around the track - basically, the track will look like it is sunk into the hardboard. This means I will cover all the carpet, so the color of the carpet really doesn't matter.

Joe


----------



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Rusty,
> As another option, you can buy just the folding legs without buying an entire table. They are called banquet table legs (maybe even folding table legs) and should be available at any large home improvement store. That would save some money and if you really don't need the tables, one less thing to have around the house. When the track isn't needed, just fold up the legs and put it away. I used them on my track here.
> 
> I used left over carpet from when I did the basement. Carpet really deadens the track noise. I installed the least expensive (cheap??) carpet available and I have had no problem with anything getting on the cars. It is a very low, tight weave and seems perfect for our purposes. You may also want to use green carpet rather than blue.
> ...


Great ideas Guys. I am gonna head to the Home Depot and price it out. I only need the tables once or twice a year so that will be a great way to make my own tables. Thanks again for the ideas and help. I'll keep ya posted as I put it together. Great way to spend Christmas vacation with the kids.

Rusty :woohoo:


----------

